# اعطال المضخات واسبابها وعلاجها



## عبير عبد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2009)

*اعطال المضخات*

من الممكن تشغيل المضخه لفترات زمنيه طويله بدون ظهور اي اعطال ولكن التركيب او عدم الصيانه يودي لحدوث اعطال هنا بعض الاعطال واسبابها اولا:المضخه تصرفها ضعيف او لا تعطي تصرف السبب سرعه الدوران منخفضه جدا- ضاغط الطرد مرتفع جدا- ضاغط السحب اكبر من المسموح به- انسداد المروحه- دوران المروحه عكسي- تسرب الهواء داخل ماسوره السحب- عيوب ميكانيكيه بالمروحه. ثانيا: الضغط الذي تعطيه المضخه غير كافي. السبب تسرب الهواء لماسوره السحب- قطر المروحه صغير جدا


----------



## midonagi (1 يوليو 2009)

طيب يا باشمهندسه عبير انتى حطيتى معظم المشاكل بدون اعطاء الحلول..ارجوكى ممكن تساعدينى فى الحلول عن كل المشاكل دى علشان انا محتاجها جدا فى الشغل..وجزاكى الله كل خير على عرض الموضوع


----------



## عثمان عزيز (1 يوليو 2009)

ممكن بيان اسباب الاهتزاز وتاثيره على المضخات وخصوصا المضخات التوربينية


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم حاضر اخواني ساجيب عليكم في حدود معلوماتي عن الحلول تقسم الاعطال الي:1‎) mechanical )system proplem 2‎ ومعظم الاعطال النوع الثاني ويعرف من سماع صوت اثناء التشغيل لحدوث التكهف او خلل بنظام التشغيل نفسه ولعلاج هذا النوع نحتاج وجود اجهزه قياس لكل مدخلات ومخرجات الداءره prussur gague‎لقياس ضغط السحب والطرد-amp metreلقياس الهورس باور -tacho metrلقياس السرعه الماءع-pump performance curve‎لمطابقه القراءات الفعليه .


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 يوليو 2009)

اما النوع الاول نعرفه من الصوت ايضا ولكن بتشغيلها علي الفاضي بغلق صمامي السحب والطرد ونسمع صوت اهتزازات وتكون ناتجه من; DEFECTS IN IMPELLER-BENT SHAFT-bad‎ BEARING- COUPLING MIS ALINNENT‎ ولمعالجه هذه العيوب نغير الاجزاء الغير سليمه او نعاود التركيب بطريقه مطابقه ويساعدنا في ذلك PUMP INSTLATION MANUAL-p.operation manual- P. MAINTANANCE MANUAL‎ ارجو ان اكون وضحت مافهمه عن اعطال المضخات ولو وجدت معلومه خطا او ناقصه ارجو التعقيت وشكراااا


----------



## زيد جبار (2 يوليو 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلااااا على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## عصام جبرة (2 يوليو 2009)

الاخت /عبير السلام عليكم 
موضوع الاعطال اين الحلول عزيزتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 يوليو 2009)

اخ عصام اقرا الموضوع جيدا انا طرحت الاعطاك وانواعها واسبابها وكيفيه حلها ارجو منك ان تقرا جيدا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (29 سبتمبر 2009)

دي تقريبا كل اعطال المضخات وطرق علاج كل عطل


_العطل سبب العطل رقم : بالاسفل_

1-تصرف الطلمبه اقل من التصرف العادي (1-2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9-10-11-
18-28)
:12::12::12:
2-حمل المحرك اكثر من الحمل العادي( 12(-13-14-15-20-27-28)

:12::12::12:

3-ضغط الطلمبه وتصرفها اكثر من الحد (28)

:12::12::12:

4-حراره البلي اكثر من المعتاد (22-23-24-25-26)

:12::12::12:
5-جلندات الطلمبه تسرب( 16-29)


6-كثره تسريب مياه التبريد حول العمود (17-18-19-20-21-22-23- )
:12::12::12:

_اسباب الاعطال وعلاجها:_
:75::75::75:

_01الطلمبه تعمل عند ضغط عالي وبعيد عن نقطه التشغيل_

( -افتح محبس التصريف اكثر حتي تصل لنقطه التشغيل للطلمبه):12:

_20الطلمبه تعمل عند ضغط اعلي من قدرتها_

1-غير مروحه الطلمبه باخري ذات قطر اكبر :12:
2-زود سرعه الدوران

3_0الطلمبه ومواسير السحب لم تملا جيدا بالماء او لم تفرغ من الهواء_
(حضر الطلمبه جيدا):12:


_40خط المص او المروحه بها رواسب_

(ازل الرواسب من الطلمبه او خط المص):12:



_05وجود هواء في مواسير الطرد_

1-غير نظام المواسير بحيث لا تجعل فيه جيوبا للهواء:12:
2-ضع صمام 'طرد الهواء في الخط

_6-قيمه رفع السحب الموجب الكلي المتاح منخفض p_sh

1-غير منسوب السحب
2-افتح صمام السحب بالكامل:12:

_7-الطلمبه تعمل عند منيوب سحب اكثر من العادي_

1-نظف مصفاه السحب وخط السحب:12:
2-اضبط منسوب المياه في خط السحب
3-غير وضع خط السحب بتقليل الفواقد في الكيعان والاحتكاك


_8-دخول هواء لعلبه الحشو_
1-نظف ماسوره سائل التبريد:12:
2-ازد ضغط سائل التبريد
3-غير الحشو


_9-دوران الطلمبه في عكس الاتجاه_
1-بدل وضع اوجه المصدر الكهربي):12:



_010-سرعه الدوران منخفضه_
1-زود سرعه الدوران او غير المحرك باخر :12:
2- ازد الفولت



_11-التاكل الداخلي للطلمبه في زياده مستمره_
1
-غير المكونات الداخليه باخري:12:



_12-الطلمبه تعمل علي ضغط منخفض_

1-اضبط الضغط عند نقطه التشغيل لواسطه صمام خط الطرد:12:
2-غير المروحه باخري ذات قطر اكبر



_13-الوزن النوعي او لزوجه السائل المراد ضخه اعلي من لزوجه السائل المخصص الطلمبه لضخه_

1-اخطر الشركه المصنعه او وكيلها لاختيار طلمبه مناسبه:12:



_14-جلند الحشو مربوط اكثر من الازم _
1-تجنب الربط الزائد وفك قليلا او اسمح بتنقيط المياه من الجلاند:12:



_15-سرعه الدوران اكثر من الازم_
1-خفض السرعه او غير المحرك بالسرعه المطلوبه:12:



_16-جوان معيوب_
1- غير الجوان بجديد:12:



17_-اسوره التبريد مستهلكه_
1-افحص حاله اسوره التبريد للعمود وغيرها :12:
2- اضبط ضغط سائل التبريد وتدفقه




18_-وجود تعرج او خشونه علي سطح جلب الحاميه للعمود_
1-غير هذه الجلب باخري ملساء:12:



_19-تسرب كثير في ماء التبريد او وجود رواسب في غرفه الحشو_

1-احكام كميه سائل التبريد المتسربه:12:
2-نظف غرفه الحشو
3سائل التبريد لابد ان يكون نظيفا



_20-جلاند الحشو والغطاء مثبتين بطريقه خاطئه او وجود حشو من نوع مخالف في مادته_

1-تجنب الاخطاء في وضع الجلاند في مكانه وليس مائلا:12:
2- ضع الحشو الصحيح من ناحيه السمك والنوع



_21-دوران الطلمبه خشن_

1-غير وضع السحب:12:
2-راجع استقامه الطلمبه والمحرك واتزانهما
3-اعد اختبار اتزان المحرك وهو دائر بدون طلمبه
4-ازد الضغط عند فتحه السحب



_22-مجموعه الطلمبه ومحركها ليسا علي استقامه واحده_
1-اعد اختبار استقامه الطلمبه والمحرك عند الكوبلنج:12:



_23-الطلمبه مائله_
1-اختبر توصيلات المواسير وتثبيت الطلمبه علي المستوي الافقي والراسي:12:



_24-الضغط المحوري اكثر من الازم_
_1-نظف ثقوب الاتزان بالمروحه:12:_
_2-غير حلقات الشنابر التاكل للغلاف باخري جديده وثبتها جيدا وفي نفس الوقت غير شنابر التاكل_



_25-تزييت اكثر او اقل من الكميه المحدده او نوعيه غير مناسبه من الزيت_

_1-تجنب الاكثار او الاقلال او تغير نوعيه الزيت:12:_




_26-الخلوص الصحيح للكوبلنج غير موجود_

_1-راجع رسومات التركيب او اختبر الخلوص واعمل علي تثبيت الوضع الصحيح وراجع الفول:12:ت_



_27-فولت التشغيل منخفض_

_ارفع الفولت:12:_



_28-المحرك يدور علي 2 وجه فقط_
_1- غير الوجه التالف بجديد:12:_
_2-راجع توصيلات الكابل_



_29-مسامير الربط متاكسده_
_1-غيرها بجديده او اربط جيدا:12:_



_:12: :1::1::1: :75::75::75: شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااا:75::75::75:_


----------



## اسامة القاسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

شرح جيد ومختصر ---- شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فراس بشناق (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوره على الجهد الرائع 
مشاركه طيبه


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوره على الجهد الرائع 
مشاركه جيدة


----------



## ايمن فتحى جوده (2 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه على البساطه دى


----------



## محمد سعيد زغلول (2 أكتوبر 2009)

مشاركه جيده ونرجوا الزيادة فى حساب التصرفات للمضخه


----------



## م/عادل حسن (3 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكى ياباشمهندسه عبير
على المجهود دا فى التجميع والتنظيم
والموضوع مكتوب بطريقه حلوه


----------



## غريب الطباع (3 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير .................موضوع شيق مشكور على الجهد الرائع


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (10 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------



## هاله المصريه (16 أكتوبر 2009)

موضوع جميل الف شكر صديقتي العزيزه وللامام دائما


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (16 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع ، وشكرا على الإيضاح ، وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
مع تحياتي ،،
د.أحمد زكي


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 أكتوبر 2009)




----------



## انور الفيتورى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

عفوا نريد مصطلحات هندسيه وليست شعبية مثل الطلمبه


----------



## انور الفيتورى (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرايامهندسه عبير ولكن مامعنى كلمه طلمبه (نتمنى مصطلحات هندسيه)


----------



## د.محبس (28 أكتوبر 2009)

Very good, the pump damage is cleared to me now


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (28 أكتوبر 2009)

انور الفيتورى قال:


> شكرايامهندسه عبير ولكن مامعنى كلمه طلمبه (نتمنى مصطلحات هندسيه)


 


معلش او اسفه بلاش شعبي عشان متزعلش معني طلمبه يعني مضخه يعني_pump_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (19 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكي يامهندسه عبير


----------



## اياد العاني (19 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخت عبير لكن اتمنى هذه المعلومات لو تصبح على شكل كتاب الكتروني مع زيادة بعض المعلومات ليتسنى للجميع الفائدة ........


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (19 نوفمبر 2009)

اياد العاني قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخت عبير لكن اتمنى هذه المعلومات لو تصبح على شكل كتاب الكتروني مع زيادة بعض المعلومات ليتسنى للجميع الفائدة ........


 

شكرا لمرورك اخي الفاضل بس الحقيقه ده من كتاب انجليزي حاولت اترجم مافيه بالاضافه الي كذا كتاب طلعت منهم واختصرت المفيد وكتبته هنا حرف حرف


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## وائل عبده (22 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوره مهندسه عبير


----------



## محمد نجاح فهمى (23 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكورر ررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 نوفمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (26 نوفمبر 2009)




----------



## hhhkhalil (29 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (13 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## gaberr2000 (13 ديسمبر 2009)

جهد مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## م. ضياء الدين (13 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا
م/ عبير
باركك الله


----------



## nartop (14 ديسمبر 2009)

ممكن تشرحي لنا عن حادثة التكهف في المضخات يا بشمهندسة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (14 ديسمبر 2009)

nartop قال:


> ممكن تشرحي لنا عن حادثة التكهف في المضخات يا بشمهندسة


 

شكرا مرورك وده رد علي سؤالك 

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t137028.html

وهنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t162245.html


----------



## elsalhien (19 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ووفقك الله واعانك


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (23 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## سباعي1 (24 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر على المعلومات


----------



## safa aldin (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورررررررررر جدا
على المجهود الرائع تستحق التقدير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (27 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين


----------



## volt-100 (20 فبراير 2010)

الكبير والله بالعقل مو بالعمر 
والصاحب اللي يشعل النار بالنار
مايدري ان النار فيها الف قايد
النار من يلعب بها تحرق الدار
والدار فيها كهربه والوقايد
والفلت لامنه ضرب فالكبايد
لذاتكم واولادكم هي خساير
والله خير المنتقيمين


----------



## tarek sht (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (6 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووورين


----------



## hamdy96 (26 مايو 2012)

مشكورا على هذا الجهد


----------



## مهندس طموح 1 (28 مايو 2012)

مشكووورين على هذا الموضوع


----------



## علاء الصراف (1 يونيو 2012)

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## الهاروج (2 يونيو 2012)

شي جميل


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (2 يونيو 2012)

معلومات رائعة وقيمة


----------

